# Burg Uwenstein



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Seit gegrüsst Reisender!
Dies ist die Burg Uwenstein, erstellt vom einzig wahren Sven Uwe, der hier über die Programme nachdenkt, die er gerne hätte, aber nicht mehr weiss was sie taten! Hier ist der Platz der uwinistischen Bruderschaft.
Falls du dem wahren Glauben dein Gesicht offenbaren willst, melde ich im Gründungs-Haus an, und wir werden über deine Aufnahme abstimmen! Ansonsten geniesse den Aufenthalt auf Burg Uwenstein, und höre unsere unsinnigen Worte!

Horche unserem Gebet Fremder:

Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein göttliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
Zeig uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.

Möge Dein himmlisches Unterlicht auf die Ungläubigen hinüberfahren.
Gib uns unser anonymes AOL täglich, in Deinem Namen.

Deine Frage komme, Dein Download geschehe.
Wie in Aurich, so auch bei uns.



PS: Finger Weg von der Bibliothek, sonst werd ich sauer!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Und bleibt dem Keller fern, dass ist mein Platz, ausser ihr wollt Speissen, denn der Raum ewiger Quallen ist sogleich der Raum ewigen Wonne, der große Erbeertopf steht allen meinen Brüdern offen.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Ich klopfe an. Wird mir aufgetan?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und bleibt dem Keller fern, dass ist mein Platz, ausser ihr wollt Speissen, denn der Raum ewiger Quallen ist sogleich der Raum ewigen Wonne, der große Erbeertopf steht allen meinen Brüdern offen.


Schon praktisch diese Kombinationsraeume. 
Hat dann sicher ein wenig was von diesem Hawaiianisch-Mittelalterlichen Restaurant von Monty Python. 

Uebrigens, hier ein nettes Bild unserer Zuflucht.


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich klopfe an. Wird mir aufgetan?


So tritt denn ein, Bruder, aber hör bitte auf, ans Fenster zu klopfen; wir habe doch auch eine Tür. 

*Fanfarengedröhn*

Oh gelobter Vorsitzender: Es ist mir wahrlich eine Freude, dir den Runenverzierten Hausmeisterkittel nebst Monatskarte für den Lifta zu überreichen. Der hinzugezogene Raumausstatter der Bruderschaft (Bruder C4D_Joe) wird deine Deko-Wünsche fürs Turmgemach gerne entgegennehmen. ;-]

Und es sei hiermit allen gewahr, dass Zios Bibliothek nur vom Schreiber betreten werden darf; die Ausleihe der Werke ist außerdem nur möglich mit gültigem Bibliotheksausweis!

Ich bitte um Beachtung!

Salbungsvolle Grüße, der Zermonienmeister

P.S.: Bruder Niggo, der Erdbeermeßwein geht zur Neige. Was macht die Ernte?


----------



## Sparks (2. Juni 2006)

Oh Vorsitzender, Brüder und Schwester,

ich erlaube mir, vorzuschlagen, einen der Säle der erfurchtgebietenden Festung als Forschungslabor und Denkschmiede (verzeiht, das ist schon paradox, eine *Denk*schmiede in Sven-Uwes -- geheiligt sei Dein Name -- Gemächern...) einzurichten.

Hier soll dann ein jeder Bruder und Schwester im Sinne unseres Herrn nach dem ultimativen Programm forschen, das ER schon so lange sucht.

Ich stelle vor, die erste Version des Sven-Uwe-Pflichtenheftes:

jederzeit per Klick (anonym) ins Internet gehen
AOL links liegen lassen
das gesamte Internet herunterladen
...
und damit schliesslich die Weltherrschafft über die Hirnlosen erlangen

Ich sehe mich hier als eine Art Qualitätsbeauftragten zur Überwachung einer sauberen -- dokumentierten -- und natürlich bug-freien   Software.
Als Sprache böte sich das neue _Sven-Uwe-SharpBatch_ 1.0 an.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Ich danke, Bruder Azmodan, für die Bibliotheks-Ausweise, auch wenn ich das Logo, in welchem mein Kopf von zwei Büchern zerpresst wird, nicht ganz verstehe, freue ich mich unseren Unwissbegierigen diesen Ausweis zuzustecken.

Möge das göttliche Brett auch weiter eure Sicht trüben! Ich werde mal Gestell 2818 abstauben gehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Und wenn wir das Programm gefunden haben legen wir den Source-Code aus 200000 Tueten Buchstabensuppe zusammen, fotografieren diesen und schicken ihn IHM zu.


----------



## meilon (2. Juni 2006)

Ich als PR-Beauftragter kann alle dem hier voll zustimmen! Möge Burg Uwestein ein gut besuchte Pilgerstätte werden. Als PR-Beauftragter sollte ein Shop eingerichtet werden, indem wir die ultimative UweWare verkaufen können, um Burg Uwestein mit noch mehr Brettern ausstatten zu können.

Möge der Uwe mit dir sein!


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Ich spende schonmal was zum Sourcecode.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Zio, ich beantrage einen Bibliotheksausweis, um in den Heiligen Schriften Suchen zu können, nach Hinweise zur Erkenntnis nicht gläubiger und Ketzer, um zu erkennen welche Wissend sind, und auf die Fragen anderer Eingehen, auf das die Ignoranz sich ewig verbreite.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Somit sei dir der Zutritt zur Unwissenheit gewährt Bruder Jan, aber pass auf dich auf, die Gänge sind unendlich, und die Wegbeschreiber Unwissend! Ich werde nach dir suchen falls du dich verirrst, aber es kann Monate dauern, bis ich die ganzen Gewölbe abgesucht habe. Teile mir vor deinem Besuch bitte mit, wo do dich hinbewegst, damit ich dich im groben Vermuten kann!

Und vergesse nicht! Die lüsternen Bücher des Uwinismuses aus Regal 66 sind nicht zur erweiterung der Gedanken da, sondern nur um diese Dinge zu praktizieren!

Achtet gut auf euch Bruder Jan, und wilkommen in meiner Gruft


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Zio, auch ich beantrage einen Bibliotheksausweiß, damit ich die Visionen und Botschaften von IHM mit Hilfe der heiligen Schriften und dem gesammelten Wissen des Uwinismus besser deuten und SEINEN Willen verkünden kann.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Dennis, ich habe so eben ein Bild eures Zauberturmes "empfangen"
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/werkstatt-papierkorb/225875-burg.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Ja, das sieht richtig gut aus. Auf dieses halbrunde Dingsbums kann ich meine Plattenteller stellen den goettlichen Beat verbreiten. Und auch unser MC kann von dort seine Sprueche klopfen.
Ausserdem hab ich da einen guten Ausblick auf den nahe gelegenen Nacktbadestrand.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Auch dir sei der Zugang gewährt Bruder Sinac, aber auch du achte auf dich, und es ist dir nicht gestattet, deine Brüderlichen Samen in meiner Gruft zu verbreiten für den Fall, das Schwester Loretta dich begleitet! Natürlich kann ich euch ein paar Bücher aus Regal 66 empfehlen, aber diese dürfen nur für kurze Zeit ausgeliehen werden!

Grossmeister Dennis, da sich mein gemach auch richtung Badestrand fügt, habe ich eine kleine Einrichtung, ich kannte den Namen einmal weiss es aber nicht, wäre froh wenn mir das Jemand machen könnte. Auf jedenfall kann man da durch viel grösser sehen, und die Leute werden wie vor einen gezaubert. Wenn ihr mir das machen könnt, bin ich euch sehr Dankbar, sehr gut wäre noch, wenn die Person nicht nur nahe erscheint, sondern gleich in mein Bett befördert wird?

In glaübigen Worten
Bruder zio


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Wer ist denn unser MC? Sollte dieser Poste noch frei sein würde ich gerne auf diesem Weg verkünden was der Herr mir aufträgt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Naja, MC ist ja bekanntlich das Master of Ceremony, oder eben zu deutsch der Zeremonienmeister, was dann wieder Azmodan waere. Sorry Sinac, der Job ist schon vergeben. Aber auch als Prophet kannst Du dort sprechen und SEINE *Leeren* verkuenden.


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

*@Sinac:*
Kannst aber gerne mein Assi werden, wenn du willst.  Dann fang doch schonmal damit an, neuen Erdbeermeßwein bei den Pflückern zu holen...

CM

P.S.: Kann hier auch mal jemand einen Wegweiser aufstellen der zur Baustelle Seines Wiki-Tempels führt? Damit die Gläubigen auch Sein Leeren in Schrift und Wort verfolgen können (und nebenbei am Tempel mitbauen...).


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Dann werde ich meine Prophezeiungen an Ihn weiterleiten aufdas er sie... zeremoniert


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2006)

Hai,

an alle Brüder (und bald auch Schwestern ? ;-] ) es ist eine frühzeitliche Pilgerstätte und der angebliche Herkunftsort unseres Erleuchters gefunden worden.

Ich persönlich empfinde dies als Blasphemie und nur einen Trick der Medien von der Reinheit des Erleuchters abzulenken oder auf den Zug aufzuspringen und dies kommerziell zu nutzen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ESM (2. Juni 2006)

Schöne "Hütte"


----------



## Azi (2. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Kann hier auch mal jemand einen Wegweiser aufstellen der zur Baustelle Seines Wiki-Tempels führt? Damit die Gläubigen auch Sein Leeren in Schrift und Wort verfolgen können (und nebenbei am Tempel mitbauen...).


Ja, ich, #*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter und erbauer des Tempels, werde nun auch in Burg Uwenstein einen Wegweiser errichten, mit der Hoffnung, das jedes Mitglied mindestens einen neuen Stein in den Tempel setzt und seine wertvollsten Gegenstände dor lagert.

```
###############################
#          Heilige            #
#          Schrift            #
###############################
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
|http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/|
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
              __
             ____
            ______
           ________
          __________
         ____________
        ______________
       ________________
      __________________
     ____________________
###############################
#            Nur              #
#            für              #
#         Mitgläubige         #
#            und              #
#      erdbeer-Liebhaber      #
###############################
```


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Ahhhh #13 hat gelernt, die Erbeer-Kur hat gewirkt!
Danke Jan


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Wir dürfen uns geehrt fühlen, liebe Brüder. Wie hier zu lesen ist, wacht Er über uns! (Sofern wir in einer Großstadt wohnen und der BND Ihm geholfen hat) 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Ja, der ist gut. Da hat ER mal wieder eine wahre Erleuchtung gehabt und auch seine Untertanen daran teilhaben lassen. Lange lebe der grosse Ignorator!

Ich bekomme ein wenig das Gefuehl, dass ER zur Zeit Internetverbot hat weil ER in der Schule nachgelassen hat. Immerhin war ja keiner wuerdig genug IHM das Script/Programm zu schreiben welches die Aufsaetze fuer IHN schreibt.


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Ich finde es ja geradenach blasphemisch, wieviele Internetforen IHN inzwischen gesperrt haben und sich SEINEN Leeren verweigern! Wir als SEINE Anhänger sollten das nicht so einfach hinnehmen! ;-]

Azmodan


----------



## Azi (2. Juni 2006)

Als Oberster Tempelwächter beantrage ich, dass jedes Mitglied verpflichtet ist, seine Wertgegenstände in den Tempel ( http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Schatzkammer ) zu verlegen, als Opfer für unseren Ignorator. Außerdem wäre es wirklich nett, wenn sich mehr Menschen am Aufbau beteiligen würden.

#*1*3


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

In meiner Funktion als Vorsitzender und oberster Magier dieser lustigen Glaubensgemeinschaft unterstuetze ich den Antrag.

Nachtrag: Ich hab grad mal eine Kleinigkeit zu meinem Burgturm verfasst.


----------



## C4D_Joe (2. Juni 2006)

Oh treue Brüder im Glauben!
Leider muss ich euch für eine Woche verlassen. Ich werde jedoch mit lauter Stimme frohlocken und das Licht der Einfältigkeit in die Tiefen des Schwarzwaldes tragen.

Mit uwinistischen Grüßen,
Joe

Post Scriptum:
Mit diesem gigantischen Fernrohr sieht der Vorsitzende der Uwinisten abends den Badenden auf dem FKK-Strand zu.
Eventuell kann es jemand in das Wiki übertragen


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Juni 2006)

*klopf* *klopf*

Kann mal bitte einer der Brüder und Schwestern die Tür aufmachen?
Ich hab zur Einzugsfeier mal gleich ein paar Erdbeeren mitgebracht. Das dauert ja noch ein bisschen bis Bruder NomadSoul hier oben neue Erdbeeren gepflanzt hat.

Ich welches Zimmer bitte darf ich?

Hier die Gabe unsere Herren und Meisters:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Komm rein, kannste raus gucken. 

Das sieht ja lecker aus was Du da mitgebracht hast.
Such Dir einen netten Raum, aber der Turm ist meiner.


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Komm rein, kannste raus gucken.
> 
> Das sieht ja lecker aus was Du da mitgebracht hast.
> Such Dir einen netten Raum, aber der Turm ist meiner.


Dann schnapp ich mir mal noch schnell den letzten Raum auf der Südseite, um das "Treiben" am FKK-Strand geniesen zu können.
Man möge mir meine Uneigennützigkeit verzeihen.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Brüder und Schwestern, ER hat sich mir offenbart und nimmt vor meinem gestigen Auge Gestallt an... sogar mit E-Mail Adresse:
http://www.modernboard.de/profile/6527/Sven-Uwe.html


----------



## MArc (2. Juni 2006)

Nach einer langen, erschwerlichen Reise bin ich nun angekommen, in der Burg des zu huldigenden Sven Uwe !
Es war ein schwerer, harter Weg. Ich bin über die Tools, mit denen man über LAN und ohne AOL 6.0 in's Internet sich einwählen konnte, gestoßen die mir sichtlich grob zubereitet haben.
Nun bin ich am ende, und benötige eine Dusche in der Heiligen Badewanne des Sven-Uwe.
Ein zugleich wohlfüllende aber auch reinigende wirkung hat diese übernatürliche wanne.

Und wo bleibt das Mädchen, das sich auf dem Avatare unseres Bruders Sinac befindet, dass mich einreibt  

Und überhaupt, welches begrüßungs Geschenk darf ich entgegen nehmen?

P.S.: Habe einige Artikel geändert bzw. hoffentlich verbessert


----------



## Azi (2. Juni 2006)

MArc_s hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Habe einige Artikel geändert bzw. hoffentlich verbessert


Oh, so langsam kümmern sich immer mehr Leute um die Zentrale Stelle für die anbetung des großen Ignorators. Ja, der Tempel sieht immer besser aus, und ich danke allen, die mitgeholfen haben und mithelfen werden! Ach ja, es wäre schön, wenn der Eingang etwas verziert würde, er ist noch ziemlich schlicht... Unser Symbol lässt sich einfach ändern, indem das Denkmal am Eingang auch geändert wird, falls jemand ein Symbol in geeigneter Größe hat.

Danke,

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter

/Edit: Das Symbol oben links in der Ecke lässt sich durch ändern von "Logo.jpg" ( http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Bild:Logo.jpg ) ändern.


----------



## C4D_Joe (2. Juni 2006)

Begrüßungsgeschenk?


Pflück dir ne Erdbeere


----------



## MArc (2. Juni 2006)

C4D_Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pflück dir ne Erdbeere



Zu gütig, verehrter Raumausstatter....zu gütig.
*mapf, mapf*


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Hab' auch noch was in der Schatzkammer gelassen... Unter anderem eine von diesen stylischen Schatzkisten, wie sie in eine Schatzkammer in einem Schloss eben nun mal gehören. 

Azmodan


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

ABENDESSEN: Erdbeereintopf, mit den Resten Abtrüninger (und für Suchfunktion Fisch im Speziellen Kämmerlein^^)


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Juni 2006)

MArc_s hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu gütig, verehrter Raumausstatter....zu gütig.
> *mapf, mapf*


HALT! Finger weg!
Die Erdbeeren im Garten unseres werten Vorsitzenden bedürfen besonderer Sorgfalt beim Pfücken.
Bitte nimm dir eine aus den von mir mitgebrachten Korb.


----------



## NomadSoul (2. Juni 2006)

Erdbeeren wurden soeben neu ausgebracht es ist nur eine Frage von Stunden bis wir die neue Pracht bewundern können *sabber*. 
Alles nur durch die heilige huldigungswürdige Erde von Burg Uwenstein! 
Hoch lebe ER auf das die Erdbeeren wachsen und gedeien.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Meine Brüder, was soll ich euch sagen? Bei meinen Allabendlich Abendspaziergang, in dem ich nochmal die Lehrern des Ignorators mir durch den Kopfe gehen lasse, und ausschau nach Sündigern halte, machte ich vor einer Herberge halt. Aus ihr kam ein seltsames Licht. Es versprühte etwas kaltes, ignorantes, was mich sehr Anzog. Und als ich drinne Ankam, und mir niemand auf meine Fragen einging, sondern sie mich immer nur Fragten, wie man denn per Knopfdruck anonym ins Internet käme, wurde mir klar: Hier muss etwas wahrhaft Ignorantes passiert sein. Und nach einer Menge Stufen, der Heiligen Zahl entsprechend, fand ich ihn: den Gral !! Und hier ist er meine Brüder

Möge er uns aller Brett vor augen größer werden lassen.


----------



## NomadSoul (2. Juni 2006)

oh mein Sven-Uwe hätte ich das gewusst. *Vordegralniederwerf* Ich werde sofort Erdbeeren auf dem Geheiligten Opfertisch, gezimmert aus "Bretter vor dem Kopf'", dir zur ehre Opfern. Ich hoffe du erkennst meine Huldigung.


----------



## Azi (2. Juni 2006)

Ich glaubs nicht, der Gral! *nebenNomadSoulvordengralniederwerf* *derheiligenzahlentsprechendoftaveuwebete*
Wow, sogar "Sven" steht darin eingraviert... Jetzt sehe ich grad das Orginial, das verlockte ja gerade dazu, die hinteren Buchstaben etwas vorzurücken... Genial!
Ich finde, er tut sich gut in dem Tempel!

P.S: Bild Uploaden ist etwas umständlich, du musst einen Bildverweis einfügen

```
[[Bild:bildname.jpg|thumb|Beschreibung]]
```
Dann musst du abspeichern, auf den erscheinenden Link klicken, dort kann man das Bild hochladen.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Blumen, und die Hilfe^^


----------



## C4D_Joe (2. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in dem ich nochmal die *Lehrern* des Ignorators mir durch den Kopfe gehen lasse


Oh du große Einfältigkeit!
Was hast du getan? Ist die Vernunft in dich gefahren? Haben deine sündigen Ohren noch nicht vernommen, dass es *Leeren* heißt?

Pfui!
Schäm dich!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Ein Tipp Fehler, das e liegt leider gleich neben dem H.
Nun denn geehrter Bruder, ich geh mich ma eben in erdbeer soße tunken, und drei ave uwe beten. Auf das meine Sünde mir vergeben werde.


----------



## aruba-x-x (3. Juni 2006)

Seid gegrüßt, oh ihr Uwinisten.
Auch meine Wenigkeit bittet um Aufnahme in eure elitären Reihen, um mich den Leeren des Ignorators zu unterwerfen und mein Leben in den Dienst der Unwissenheit zu stellen, auf dass mein Dasein endlich keinen Sinn erhalte!


----------



## Azi (3. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn plötzlich los? Den ganzen Tag noch keine Beiträge?


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn plötzlich los? Den ganzen Tag noch keine Beiträge?


Bruder Azi, wusstest du nciht, dass jeder Uwinist zum Pfingstfest 242,42424242424242424242424242424 Ave Uwe beten muss? Dies ignorant lange Gebet nimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch, für das Schreiben bleibt dafür kaum Zeit.

@aruba-x-x
Auch wenn der werte Vorstitzende das letzte Wort hat, würde ich sagen:
Willkommen bei den Uwinisten.


----------



## aruba-x-x (3. Juni 2006)

Da niemand Einspruch eingelegt hat, erlaube ich mir mal meine Signatur anzupassen und betrachte mich damit als aufgenommen 

Und hier mein Festmahl zur Feier des Tages:


----------



## Azi (3. Juni 2006)

Werter Bruder aruba-x-x, du hast vergessen, deine wertvollsten Schätze in die Schatzkammer des Tempels zu bringen .  Hiermit beantrage ich eine erdbeereinseifung


----------



## NomadSoul (3. Juni 2006)

Ich denken 242,42424242424242424242424242424 .. Awe Uwe sollten genügen!


----------



## aruba-x-x (3. Juni 2006)

Lecker! Ich schließe mich Azis Antrag an 



			
				NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denken 242,2424242.. Awe Uwe sollten genügen!


Und du solltest 242,*42*424242424242424242424242424 Ave Uwe beten, der du die heiligste aller Zahlen falsch geschrieben hast!


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juni 2006)

*Re: AW: Re: Burg Uwenstein*



			
				aruba-x-x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lecker! Ich schließe mich Azis Antrag an
> 
> 
> Und du solltest 242,*42*424242424242424242424242424 Ave Uwe beten, der du die heiligste aller Zahlen falsch geschrieben hast!



Ich entschuldige mich oh Ihr Uwinisten. Aber wenn man den ganzen Tag mit Erdbeerensähen und der beachtung der heiligen Uwinistischen Regel für die unberührtheit der Erdbeeren beschäftigt ist passiert so ein *Zahlendreher* nunmal.
Ich werde mich selbst bestrafen indem ich ein Tag auf die heilige kost verzichten werde.
Ave Uwe


----------



## burnobaby (4. Juni 2006)

Oh werte Uwinisten, so höret mich an:

Hiermit beantrage ich die feierliche Aufnahme in den Club der Uwinisten als Chorleiter, um in zukünftigen Zeremoniehen mit den Klängen der Uwinistischen Tonleiter Tools und Scripte zu verbreiten!

Mit der bitte um vertrauliche Prüfung und Aufnahme verbleibe ich... hochanchtungsvoll!

Burno


----------



## Sinac (4. Juni 2006)

Ich als erster Prophet der Uwinisten beführworte die Aufnahme von burnobaby.
Auch Loretta stimmt seinem Antrag zu


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juni 2006)

In meiner Funktion als Vorsitzender begruesse ich herzlichst unsere Neuzugaenge. So seihen sie unseren Reihen willkommen und werden durch SEINE Unwissenheit geleitet.

Und ich habe etwas kund zu tun, denn oh sehet in den heiligen Thread wo ER das Programm sucht was ER einst hatte! ER hat war heut hier! SEIN Internetverbot scheint aufgehoben und ER kann sich nun wieder SEINEN Anhaengern offenbaren!


----------



## Azi (4. Juni 2006)

Unsere 2 neuen Mitglieder haben noch immre keinen Schatz in der Schatzkammer hinterlassen. Ich zeige euch beiden noch ein letztes mal den Weg dorthin: http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Schatzkammer
Und wenn sie ihre Schätze nicht unterbringen, möchte ich sie im Kaputtlachstuhl sehen.

Letzte Warnung,

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mir fuer den Fall der Faelle einen Doener hinterlegen lassen.
Und wehe jemand muckt auf, dann kann ich das ganz schnell als sexistische Aeusserung interpretieren und dann wird hier mal wieder richtig 'aufgeraeumt'.. hrhr


----------



## aruba-x-x (4. Juni 2006)

Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung, werter Tempelwächter!
Ich komme soeben aus der Schatzkammer zurück, wo ich meinen wertvollsten Besitz hinterlegt habe: Diesen güldenen Erdbeerbecher:


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir fuer den Fall der Faelle einen Doener hinterlegen lassen.
> Und wehe jemand muckt auf, dann kann ich das ganz schnell als sexistische Aeusserung interpretieren und dann wird hier mal wieder richtig 'aufgeraeumt'.. hrhr


Bei der Zusammenstellung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, ich werd den auf jeden Fall nicht anrühren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2006)

Ich muss hier mal was loswerden.
Was wird hier eigentlich alles auf meinem Burgturm installiert? Erst wird mir SnakeMedia auf's Dach gesetzt, und dann bekommt der da oben auch noch einen Kaputtlach-Stuhl hin.
Was soll denn das? Mein schoener Turm! Ehrlich. Kann der Typ nicht irgendwie in den Keller? Hinten Links ist doch noch eine schoene, feuchte, moderige Stelle.


----------



## Azi (5. Juni 2006)

Wo ist das Problem, ihn in den Keller zu versetzen? Ausserdem war nur der Kaputtlachstuhl auf bei dir, SnakeMedia nicht. Aber das hat sich gerade geändert^^. So, ich wünsche dir viel Spass mit SnakeMedia da oben!

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube der Herr Tempelwaechter moechte mal eine Runde geerdbeert werden, was?


----------



## Azi (5. Juni 2006)

Wie gesagt, wenn du was dagegen hast, bring ihn einfach runter in den Keller. Ansonsten kann st du ihn ja einfach IGNORIEREN, und das wäre das, was ein wirklicher Uwinist tun würde!  

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter

P.S.: Momentan haben wir keine erdbeeren für das erdbeeren, dazu muss der Edbeerenpflücker die erdbeeren erstmal pflücken. Und der Erbeerpflanzer muss welche pflanzen. Aber diese Uwinisten gehen ihrem Job nicht nach...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber diese Uwinisten gehen ihrem Job nicht nach...


Was ein ignorantes Pack. Das sind wahre Uwinisten.
Aber trotzdem brauchen wir Erdbeeren, zum einem zum erdbeeren, aber auch um IHM zu huldigen.
Im von Bruder Sinac und Schwester Loratte geposteten Link zu SEINEM Stimmungsbarometer steht zwar noch, dass ER "sehr sehr guter Laune" ist, aber ich denke wir sollten versuchen es dabei zu belassen und nicht versuchen IHN zu veraergern.

Nachtrag: So, SnakeMedia ist jetzt im Keller, und zwar in der Kaputtlachkammer, welche sich hinten links befindet.


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Erbeerpflücker dürfen keine WAHREN Uwinisten sein, sie sind NÖTIGE Uwinisten
Aber erdbeeren zum erdbeeren hab ich immer^^

Möge der Wächter des Tempels, #13 Aufpassen was er sage, und möge er mir bitte nicht SnakeMedia in MEINEN Keller schicken.  Der kotzt nur wieder ins Essen und lacht die Leute zu Tode, dann verrecken se wieder und ich hab den ganzen Papierkram drannhängen.  . Ausserdem ertrag ich SnakeMedia nicht


#04


----------



## Azi (5. Juni 2006)

Tja, da hast du ein kleines Problrm:

```
SnakeMedia wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung vom Vorsitzenden in den Keller verbannt. Inklusive seines gammeligen Kaputtlachstuhls, der uebrigens mal neu bezogen werden muesste. Die offizielle Kaputtlachkammer liegt nun im Keller, und zwar hinten links, da wo es so richtig schoen modrig riecht.
```

Ich kann nichts dafür!

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter


----------



## NomadSoul (5. Juni 2006)

*Re: AW: Burg Uwenstein*



			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, wenn du was dagegen hast, bring ihn einfach runter in den Keller. Ansonsten kann st du ihn ja einfach IGNORIEREN, und das wäre das, was ein wirklicher Uwinist tun würde!
> 
> #*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter
> 
> P.S.: Momentan haben wir keine erdbeeren für das erdbeeren, dazu muss der Edbeerenpflücker die erdbeeren erstmal pflücken. Und der Erbeerpflanzer muss welche pflanzen. Aber diese Uwinisten gehen ihrem Job nicht nach...



Die Saat ist schonlange ausgesäht. Sie wartet dank Uwinistischen Erdbeerbeflanzungtechnologien auf die Aberntung. So ab 18.30 dürfte die erste Fuhre den Uwinistischen ansprüchen genügen.



Man beachte meinen Beitrag auf Seite 3.
"Erdbeeren wurden soeben neu ausgebracht es ist nur eine Frage von Stunden bis wir die neue Pracht bewundern können *sabber*. "


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Narf, das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
Dann pass ma auf, #13, das du nichts verbrichst, für dich hab ich noch mehr da, als nur einen erdbeertopf.


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erbeerpflücker dürfen keine WAHREN Uwinisten sein, sie sind NÖTIGE Uwinisten


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?
Das kann doch nicht war sein! So eine Ignoranz meines Könnens!
In der nächsten Ladung heute abend sind für dich keine erdbeeren dabei *beleidigtspiel*


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Das würde das gesamte Konzept des Uwismus aus dem Konzept bringen.

Herr Vorsitzender, ich beantrage einen Antrag, es einmalig zu gehnemigen, den Ausnahmefall zu bestätigen, mich wissen zu lassen, diesen Fall nicht zu ignorieren und diese Rebellion der unteren Klassen niederzuschlagen. Ein Aufmüpfiger erdbeer Pflücker ist etwas, welches wir uns nicht leisten können.


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das würde das gesamte Konzept des Uwismus aus dem Konzept bringen.
> 
> Herr Vorsitzender, ich beantrage einen Antrag, es einmalig zu gehnemigen, den Ausnahmefall zu bestätigen, mich wissen zu lassen, diesen Fall nicht zu ignorieren und diese Rebellion der unteren Klassen niederzuschlagen. Ein Aufmüpfiger erdbeer Pflücker ist etwas, welches wir uns nicht leisten können.


ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich, was du jetzt vor hast  *imkreislauf*, aber ich ja mal nciht so sein.
Auch du mein Bruder wirst heute abend deine Dosis erdbeeren bekommen. Ich könnte es doch nie verantworten und übers Herz bringen einem Uwinist seine Drogen zu unterschlagen.

PS: Aber beleidigt bin ich trotzdem


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Juni 2006)

So, nach langem Plücken, hier nun eine neue Ladung köstlicher erdbeeren, die heilige Gabe von IHM


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Geheiligt seiet Ihr, ihr unwissenden Uwinisten! Ich bin Zurück von meiner Kundschaft, in welcher es mir obliegt wurde, neue Schriften zu Sammeln (besonders Regal 66 hat mal wieder Profitiert). Aber was ich soeben sehen musste, hat mir das Brett vor den Augen weggemupft! Wer hat in meiner heiligen Bibliothek, im Regal 66, die Ebene 666 Augesucht? Diese Ebene gehört zu den verbotenen Büchern, besonders "Ungehemmte Stellungen im quadritären Zeichen der Fische" Dieses Buch, welche sich besonders auf sexuelle Handlungen miet Kiematen (Fischen im Namen des Sven Uwe) bezieht! Ich verlange das dieser sündiger Gesucht wird, und zu 424 Ave Uwes gezwungen wird, während er als Rührstab für den Erbeeren-Eintopf dient!


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Gegrüßt seiest du Bruder Zio.
Es ist mir nicht klar, wer solche Frevelei vollbringen konnte. Ich hatte mich beim Frühstück auch schon gewundert, welcher Bruder daran schuld wäre, das es im Raume so nach Fisch stinkt.
So werde ich nun schonmal das Feuer unter den Eintopf schüren, auf das der schuldige Zeitig der gerechten Strafe bekommen kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht hat SnakeMedia ja ein paar Fische kaputt gelacht.


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Bezweifle ich grosser Vorsitzender, der Hockt immer noch in seiner Kaputtlach-Zelle und versucht mit Kaputtzulachen, wenn ich meiner Arbeit nachegehen will! Ich mauer den bald ein, das dumme gegrinse geht mir gegen den Seckel ;-)


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]diese Rebellion der unteren Klassen niederzuschlagen. [...]


Laut den Statuten gibt es in SEINER Gefolgschaft keine unteren Klassen, Bruder Jan. Denn alle Unwissenden sind vor IHM gleich, da ER uns alle schliesslich im gleichen Maße mit SEINER Ignoranz und Nichtbeachtung segnet. 

(außer dem Obersten Magier und mir natürlich, denn wir beide sind gleicher als der Rest...)

Der Zeremonienmeister

P.S.: Bruder Zio, schau mal wegen des gesuchten Bandes "Meerjungfrauen **** besser" bei Suchfunktion unterm Bett nach. Und ich glaub', Schwester Loretta braucht ein neues Ventil oder mehr Luft; ich hab's doch gestern abend aus deinem Schlafgemach so pfeifen hören...


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Was...öhm..ja...so...also....erm..pfeifen... so... als ich hab nen Husten...

Und ich hab doch gleich an Suchfunktion gedacht, irgendwie ist seine Lust nach Fischfleisch immer no vorhanden...

Ich werd mich aus gutwill um Schwester-Loretta kümmern, kann doch nicht sein das ihr die Luft ausgeht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Brueder und Bruederinnen: ER ist da!

Und sehet meine Bruederinnen und Brueder, ER hat mich gesegnet!


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

AVE UWE \o/


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Ich suche ein Tool wo ich draufklicke und das dieses Tool dann eine Internet verbindung per LAN herstellt und wenn ich Online bin soll wenn man das tool aufruft da Online stehen und ich kann mit dem Firefox oder Internet-Explorer im Internet surfen. Bitte für mich programieren und als Anhang posten

Danke

Sven Uwe


;-)


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Dein Wunsch ist unser Befehl, Amen.


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Wir werden uns sofort darum kümmern grosser Ignorator! Vielen Dank, dass eure Seeligkeit unsre Burg leibhaftig aufsucht!


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

\o/ \o/ \o/  AVE UWE  \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/

ER hat sich direkt an uns gewandt! Wir sind gesegnete Wesen! ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Opfert IHM Erdbeeren! Opfert IHM Erdbeeren!


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Hmm... Ist wohl was zeremonielles, oder Dennis? ;-]

Für unseren Messias, auf dass ER uns an SEINEN Leeren und SEINER Unwissenheit teilhaben lasse. *demütig verneig*

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Hmm danke für die Erdbeeren. Aber ich suche ein Tool wo ich draufklicke und das dieses Tool dann eine Internet verbindung per LAN herstellt und wenn ich Online bin soll wenn man das tool aufruft da Online stehen und ich kann mit dem Firefox oder Internet-Explorer im Internet surfen. Bitte für mich programieren und als Anhang posten


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

DFÜ oder LAN 

Shit, jetzt kann ich ja nochmal von vorne anfangen


----------



## RS9999 (6. Juni 2006)

@Sven Uwe

Hier Deine Software, musste nur noch kompilieren...


```
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{    
    cout<<"Diese Software ist ausschliesslich fuer Sven Uwe gedacht,"<<endl;
    cout<<"damit der Erhabene mit Firefox oder Internet-Explorer im Internet surfen kann!"<<endl;
    cout<<""<<endl;
    cout<<""<<endl;    
    cout<<"ONLINE"<<endl;
    cout<<""<<endl;
    cout<<""<<endl;    
    cout<<"Zum abwaehlen:"<<endl;    
    system("pause");
}
```


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

@RS9999: Kannst du mir nicht die fertige Software als Anhang posten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm... Ist wohl was zeremonielles, oder Dennis? ;-]


Haett ich hier nicht zur Opferung von Erdbeeren aufgerufen waer hier doch nix passiert.
Ich bruell, Du machst. Das ist Arbeitsteilung. So, ich geh jetzt wieder in meinen Turm und guck was am Strand los ist.


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte da eine Alternative für dich, oh Erhabener:


```
#include <stdio.h>

void quote(const char *s)
{
    int i;

    printf("    \"");
    for (i = 0; s[i]; i++) {
        if (s[i] == '\\')
            printf("\\\\");
        else if (s[i] == '"')
            printf("\\\"");
        else if (s[i] == '\n')
            printf("\\n");
        else
            printf("%c", s[i]);
        if (i % 48 == 47)
            printf("\"\n    \"");
    }
    printf("\"");
}

const char progdata[] =
    "\n{\n    int i;\n\n    printf(\"    \\\"\");\n "
    "   for (i = 0; s[i]; i++) {\n\n        if (s[i] == '\\\\"
    "')\n            printf(\"\\\\\\\\\");\n        else if ("
    "s[i] == '\"')\n            printf(\"\\\\\\\"\");\n       "
    " else if (s[i] == '\\n')\n            printf(\"\\\\n\""
    ");\n        "
    "/\n        else\n            printf(\"%c\", s[i]);\n "
    "\n        if (i % 48 == 47)\n            printf(\"\\"
    "\"\\n    \\\"\");\n    }\n    printf(\"\\\"\");\n}\n\n"
    "\nconst char progdata[] =\n@@;\n\nin"
    "t main(void)\n     \n{\n"
    "    int i;\n\n    \n    for (i = 0; progdata[i"
    "]; i++) {\n        if (progdata[i] == '@' && prog"
    "data[i + 1] == '@')\n            \n        {"
    "\n            quote(progdata);    "
    "\n            i++;/\n        } else\n            printf(\"%c\","
    " progdata[i]);  \n    }\n   "
    " return 0;\n}\n";

int main(void)
{
    int i;

    for (i = 0; progdata[i]; i++) {
        if (progdata[i] == '@' && progdata[i + 1] == '@')
        {
            quote(progdata);    
            i++;                
        } else
            printf("%c", progdata[i]);  
    }
    return 0;
}
```

Der Zermonienmeister DEINES Fan-Clubs

*@IHN, also Sven Uwe:*
Das ist die fertige Software, du musst sie nur noch kompilieren.


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Wie? Da is man ma kurz nicht da, und dann kommt der Leibhaftige.

Welche Unglaubliche Ignoranz meinen Körper nun durchströmt.
Es ist unglaublich, diese alles erfüllende Unwissenheit.
ER spricht direkt zu uns. ER ist zurück gekehrt.

Selbst die erdbeerpflücker werden unwissend. Mein Gott, welche freude, meint ihr,Brüder, das der Große Ignorator uns die Hand auferlegen wird, um auch unser wissen engültig in den Gral zu werfen?

Das ich IHN noch treffen darf.


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo mit welcher Software kann ich denn kompilieren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Sven Uwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo mit welcher Software kann ich denn kompilieren


Mit einem Compiler oh grossartiger!


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Ja und wo kann man sich so was downloaden


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Bekannte Compiler - Wikipedia


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Im Internet! Z.B. hier.


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Müssten wir nicht noch einen Compiler für IHN ihn unserer Schatzkammer haben?`

Schatzmeister?



Oh, moment. Wie ich feststelle haben wir in der Schatzkammer nur ein Programm, welches ER schonmal hatte.


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Nein ich meinte welchen kompilierer brauche ich um diesen Quellcode zu kompilieren

```
#include <stdio.h> void quote(const char *s){    int i;     printf("    \"");    for (i = 0; s[i]; i++) {        if (s[i] == '\\')            printf("\\\\");        else if (s[i] == '"')            printf("\\\"");        else if (s[i] == '\n')            printf("\\n");        else            printf("%c", s[i]);        if (i % 48 == 47)            printf("\"\n    \"");    }    printf("\"");} const char progdata[] =    "\n{\n    int i;\n\n    printf(\"    \\\"\");\n "    "   for (i = 0; s[i]; i++) {\n\n        if (s[i] == '\\\\"    "')\n            printf(\"\\\\\\\\\");\n        else if ("    "s[i] == '\"')\n            printf(\"\\\\\\\"\");\n       "    " else if (s[i] == '\\n')\n            printf(\"\\\\n\""    ");\n        "    "/\n        else\n            printf(\"%c\", s[i]);\n "    "\n        if (i % 48 == 47)\n            printf(\"\\"    "\"\\n    \\\"\");\n    }\n    printf(\"\\\"\");\n}\n\n"    "\nconst char progdata[] =\n@@;\n\nin"    "t main(void)\n     \n{\n"    "    int i;\n\n    \n    for (i = 0; progdata[i"    "]; i++) {\n        if (progdata[i] == '@' && prog"    "data[i + 1] == '@')\n            \n        {"    "\n            quote(progdata);    "    "\n            i++;/\n        } else\n            printf(\"%c\","    " progdata[i]);  \n    }\n   "    " return 0;\n}\n"; int main(void){    int i;     for (i = 0; progdata[i]; i++) {        if (progdata[i] == '@' && progdata[i + 1] == '@')        {            quote(progdata);                i++;                        } else            printf("%c", progdata[i]);      }    return 0;}
```


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2006)

Einen A oder B oder C Compiler. Ich weiss es nicht mehr, ist ja auch so verwirrend mit den ganzen BuchstabenCompilern.

Also ich würd einen C Compiler nutzen. Aber achte drauf das keine b 's in dem Quellcode sind, denn sonst brauchst auch ein B Compiler.


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Aber natürlich Erhabener, vergib uns unsere Unwissenheit. Dafür brauchst du einen C-Compiler. Du musst auf den Link klicken wo "C-Compiler" steht, also auf diesen hier:

>>>>>>>>>>>C-Compiler<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Ach, und das ist C-Code, du brauchst also einen C-Compiler, um den C-Code von C aus in ein Programm zu kompilieren, damit das fertige Programm dann auch kompiliert ist.
Den Compiler findest du hier oder oben oder aber auch hier, wenn die anderen nichts taugen.

Gruß, der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Such mal nach Brainfuck Compilern, die sind sehr klein immer.


Kann mal jemand das Fischfleisch da weg tun, diese Löcher darin mach sich nicht gut.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild eines C-Compilers bei der Arbeit.
Falls das bei Dir anders aussieht hast Du wahrscheinlich einen falschen Compiler. Ein B-Compiler z.B. sieht ganz ganz anders aus bei der Arbeit.


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Funktioniert es mit dem Kompilieren, Sven Uwe? Ich möchte dass du uns das kompilierte Programm dann mit Link zum Download hier reinstellst; also wenn ich auf "Download" klicke, soll das Programm auf meinen Rechner runtergeladen werden.

Danke, Azmodan.


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Wo ist unser fisch****** Bruder Suchfunktion? Ich hoffe ihr habt ihn nicht auf den FKK-Strand losgelassen, wo er nun seine Lüste im Meer befriedigt, vor all den Gästen

Oh erhabener SVEN UWE, funktioniert dein Programm, dass dir deine Lasten abnimmt? Ich kann es nicht ab dem Code erkennen, da ich schon zu tief in den Unwissenheiten des Uwinissmuses gegraben haben. Das ignorante Brett vor meinen Augen betrübt mir schon zu viel meiner belanglosen Sicht. Nur noch Frauen mögen durch das Brett hindruch sickern...


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Besser als das wenn nur Fische durchsackern -_-


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo also könnt ihr mir den von RS999 geposteten Quellcode für mich kompilieren und dann die kompilierte Software als Anhang oder Downloadlink posten


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Please, hold the line ...


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Ein Download link, der den Download automatisch startet wenn du drauf drückst? Ich glaub das können wir nicht.

Ausserdem muss das Programm extra für den zu benutztenden PC kompiliert werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Bitte schoen...


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Und womit kann ich das Tool öffnen?


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Hier, oh Erhabener. Ich habe es dir kompiliert und kompirimiert. Sobald du es entpackt hast, kannst du wahlweise mit DFÜ, LAN oder Kleiderbügeln ins Internet - und das ganze sogar anonym!

Gruß, Azmodan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Einfach ausfuehren, ist ein ganz normales ELF-Binary.


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Oh großer Ignorator Sven Uwe, ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, das Tool für dich zu kompilieren und habe es Angehangen.

AVE UWE!


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Sollten dir die zuvor überbrachten Programme wider erwarten nicht weiterhelfen, dann greife zu diesem hier:


----------



## RS9999 (6. Juni 2006)

Bitte Euren Erhabenen Großallmächtigen Ignorator SVEN UWE vielmals um Verzeihung:

Hier das gewünschte Tool:


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Er heist SVEN Uwe, nicht Jens... Dafür sollte man dich erdbeeren...
Hiermit beantrage ich, #*1*3 und Oberster Tempelwächter, eine erdbeerung von RS9999.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er heist SVEN Uwe, nicht Jens... Dafür sollte man dich erdbeeren...
> Hiermit beantrage ich, #*1*3 und Oberster Tempelwächter, eine erdbeerung von RS9999.


Ich bin dafuer!


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Wird erledigt. Hehe.
Während der erdbeerung (im heute morgen angeschürten Eintopf) wird dir noch der Barde SnakeMedia ein Ständchen bringen. 
Er wird dich aber nicht ganz kaputt lachen, während du eine Tastatur frisst,(damit du die heiligen Erdbeeren verschont[Deswegen die Tastatur]).


----------



## zioProduct (6. Juni 2006)

Und ich kann mal wieder bei was anderem zusehen, als nur bei den Motten in meinen Buchregalen


----------



## Sparks (6. Juni 2006)

Vorsitzender, Brüder, Schwester Loretta,

seht, was mir beim unablässigen Scannen des Internets  nach SEINEN Spuren auffiel:
BLASPHEMIE, da erdreistet sich ein Sterblicher - noch dazu in unserem unmittelbaren Umfeld -- SEINEN Namen zu missbrauchen!

Ich bin dafür, dass der unwürdige "Peter Klein" eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft im Sven Uwe Fanclub für die nächsten hundert Jahre aufgebürdet wird! 
Selbstverständlich ist wegen seines Frevels eine sofortige erdbeer-Seifung zu vollstrecken!
Und das Team wird sich weitere Bestrafungen vorbehalten.

Ergebenst,
Sven-Uwe-Polizist


----------



## Suchfunktion (6. Juni 2006)

Sparks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorsitzender, Brüder, Schwester Loretta,
> 
> seht, was mir beim unablässigen Scannen des Internets  nach SEINEN Spuren auffiel:
> BLASPHEMIE, da erdreistet sich ein Sterblicher - noch dazu in unserem unmittelbaren Umfeld -- SEINEN Namen zu missbrauchen!
> ...


Wort!


Leute?
Ich habe Angst..
Ich habe große Angst..

Ich werde die naechsten 2 Wochen nicht @work sein und somit vmtl. keine Zeit finden, hier mitzulesen. Die Angst ist so gross, da innerhalb von 2 Wochen ganze Sekten gegruendet wurden und wer weiss was in den naechsten 2 Wochen geschehen wird 
Ich hoffe Ihr vergebt mir, dass ich nicht alle Postings lesen werde, denn alleine dafuer benoetigt es weitere 2 Wochen.

Also bestrafet mich nicht, wenn meine Wenigkeit aus dem harten "Reallife" wiederkommt und psychisch sowie informativ nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.

Dementsprechend braeuchten wir einen Protokollanten, welcher woechentliche (oder taegliche?) Zusammenfassungen zu Papier bringt, um auch denen, welche mal arbeiten muessen, einen Ueberblick ueber die Invasion.. aeh.. Situation zu geben.

Vielen Dank fuer euer Verstaendniss und bitte hoert auf mir in den Kaffe zu pissen,
schliesslich bin ich nur offiziell Frauenbeauftragter, aber inoffiziell ein sexistisches schwein. Von daher fuerchtet mich nicht.. Salve!


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Soviel Arbeit Heute.
 Kein Bock auf erdbeerseifung, die wird ignoriert, ich setz ihn einfach inne Kammer mit SnakeMedia und en paar ge****** Fischen.


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Ich, #*1*3 und Oberster Tempelwächter, rufe alle Mitglieder auf, Geschichte zu führen! Mögen alle Unwissenden Tempelbesucher auch Uwinisten werden!

http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Geschichte


----------



## aruba-x-x (6. Juni 2006)

Oh erhabener Ignorator!
Hier poste ich dir einen weiteren Link zu dem Tool, welches du schomal hattest.
Ich hoffe es wird deinen göttlichen Ansprüchen gerecht!

---> Download <---


----------



## RS9999 (6. Juni 2006)

Liebe Mitglieder des  *Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs*,


  habe meinen Beitrag oben korrigiert und hoffe
  das Ihr und der große Sven Uwe mir diesen
  grob fahrlässigen Fehler noch einmal verzeihen möget.

Sehet was der große Meister schrieb:





 _____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Juni 2006)

Himmel hab ich viel verpasst heute, ER war da und ich hab es verpasst *schluchtz* *selbsterdbeer*

Zur Feier des Tage werde ich, lieber Brüder und Schwester, erstmal frische erdbeeren holen, ist ja heute ganz schön drüber gegangen

*inkleingartenstapf* *242,42424242424242424242424242424erdbeerkörbevollpflück* *wiederinburgstapf* *nerundeschmeiß*


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Aber ich suche doch ein Tool wo ich draufklicke und das dieses Tool dann eine Internet verbindung per LAN herstellt und wenn ich Online bin soll wenn man das tool aufruft da Online stehen und ich kann mit dem Firefox oder Internet-Explorer im Internet surfen. Könnt ihr  bitte   ein Tool mit dem man sich per LAN mit dem Internet verbinden kann für mich programieren und als Anhang posten?

Danke

Sven Uwe

PS: Ich meine das ernst


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Du wiederholst dich schon wieder:


AW: Burg Uwenstein 10:31 Uhr
AW: Burg Uwenstein 10:10 Uhr

P.S. Ich meine das auch ernst.


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Sven Uwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich suche doch ein Tool wo ich draufklicke und das dieses Tool dann eine Internet verbindung per LAN herstellt und wenn ich Online bin soll wenn man das tool aufruft da Online stehen und ich kann mit dem Firefox oder Internet-Explorer im Internet surfen. Könnt ihr  bitte   ein Tool mit dem man sich per LAN mit dem Internet verbinden kann für mich programieren und als Anhang posten?
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


Was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du? Windows XP?


----------



## aruba-x-x (6. Juni 2006)

Oh du Göttlicher!
Wir haben bereits diverse Tools für dich gepostet. Hat dein göttliches Brett vor dem Kopf dich die Links nicht erkennen lassen?
Also hier nochmal der Link: Hier draufklicken



			
				michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du wiederholst dich schon wieder:
> 
> 
> AW: Burg Uwenstein 10:31 Uhr
> ...



Und du, Nichtswürdiger, wie redest du mit dem großen Ignorator? Und das hier in seinem geweihten Thread!
Ich beantrage eine Kaputtlachung!


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Die Strafen, welche ihr fordert steigen immer mehr :-/
Aber ich will ja nicht so sein, statt gegeben, wenn ich dann endlich Feierabend habe.


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

@azi: Ja XP


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

aruba-x-x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und du, Nichtswürdiger, wie redest du mit dem großen Ignorator? Und das hier in seinem geweihten Thread!
> Ich beantrage eine Kaputtlachung!


Ignorator hin, Ignorator her:


----------



## Sven Uwe (6. Juni 2006)

Ja aber leider immer das falsche Ich möchte ein Tool programiert und als Anhang oder Downloadlink  gepostet haben mit dem man eine Verbindung zum  Internet per LAN herstellen kann.


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Sven Uwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @azi: Ja XP


Wie heisst den deine LAN-Verbindung zum Internet in den Netzwerkverbindungen? Also entweder ist auf dem Desktop ein Icon, wo "Netzwerkumgebung" drunter steht (da mit rechter Maustaste draufklicken und "Eigenschaften" auswählen), oder das Icon ist im Startmenü (da das gleiche machen wie beim Icon auf dem Desktop). Dann nenn mir die Namen von alle Icons, die du siehst!


----------



## aruba-x-x (6. Juni 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ignorator hin, Ignorator her:


Ach was solls, wofür sind wir hier im Fun-Forum?


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Ich will nicht als Spaß-Bremse auftreten, aber ich denke, daß auch hier im Fun-Forum die Netiquette gilt.


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Also wenn in diesem Thema irgendwas Spam ist, dann doch wohl dein Versuch den Großen Ignorator wissend zu machen.
Das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, aber hier gehts doch genau um das was aruba-x-x sagt: Huldigung des Großen Ignorator und diffamierung aller, die ihn nicht Huldigen.  -_-

Damit will ich ausdrücken: Es gibt keinen wahren Spam hier drinne. Und eins haben wir gelehrnt:: Am besten lebt man mit dem großen Ignorator, wenn man selber so ist wie er: Ignorant und unwissend.


----------



## aruba-x-x (6. Juni 2006)

> Ich will nicht als Spaß-Bremse auftreten, aber ich denke, daß auch hier im Fun-Forum die Netiquette gilt.



Das schon, aber ich glaube man muss das hier nicht so eng sehen. War ja auch nicht soo schlimm, oder?


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und eins haben wir gelehrnt:: Am besten lebt man mit dem großen Ignorator, wenn man selber so ist wie er: Ignorant und unwissend.


... Amen!


----------



## vault-tec (7. Juni 2006)

Seht, liebe Brüder, was euer allseits beliebter Zeremonienmeister für euch angeschafft hat! Ab sofort gibts im Irrgarten vor der Burg jeden Samstag eine Grillparty mit meinem neuen Klein-Grill. Da könnt ihr euch dann wahlweise Erdbeeren, Fische oder Würstchen braten. 

Der Zeremonienmeister

*P.S.:* Treibstoffspenden werden von mir dankend angenommen, da mit einem durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 20 Liter á 200 Würstchen zu rechnen ist...


----------



## pflo (7. Juni 2006)

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob er ein Bot ist. Denn er antwortete ja schon Azi:


			
				Sven Uwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @azi: ja XP


oder schickt PMs etc.

Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen wer das ist und warum er/sie/es das macht


----------



## RS9999 (7. Juni 2006)

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Du der Du bist der Allerheiligste, der große Ignorator und der große Gottvater aller Götterspeisen,  
mit Deiner Göttlichen Weisheit hattest Du uns mitteilen lassen, das Du ein virtuelles Modem benutzt und diesem Wunsch sind alle Deine Uwinisten und Ungläubigen mit aller höchster göttlicher Präzision nachgegangen, um Dir die allerheiligste Software dieser Welt in die Hand zu geben.


Es wurde eigens für Dich beim Deppen-LOA eine feste IP Adresse eingerichtet, die ein Teil der allerheiligsten aller Zahlen ist. Und auch nur Du mein großer Ignorator bist in der Lage so eine spirituelle und virtuelle Verbindung mit den allerheiligsten aller Zahlen hoch ins Himmelreich der Deppen zu machen. Also, bitte setzte alle Deine großen allmächtigen Gehirnströme in Kraft und Du wirst ONLINE sein.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Azi (7. Juni 2006)

Hmm, ich hab das jetzt net verstanden, aber egal... 

Ich schlage vor, den Blödeleienschreiber zum Newsreporter zu erheben, denn sowas fehlt uns noch. Außerdem brauchen wir noch einen Propaganda-Minister, der für die Verbreitung des Uwinismus in der Öffentlichkeit sorgt 

Hochachtungsvoll, #*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter

P.S.: Ich sehe es schon vor mir, eine Weltkarte. Zuerst ein roter Punkt, irgendwo in Deutschland. Oben links eine Datums- und Uhrzeitanzeige, die Stundenzahl steigt halbsekündlich. Nach 5 Stunden sind es etwa 5 Punkte, nach einam Tag 20. Nach einer Woche ist fast ganz Deutschland und Schweiz vollgepunktet, hinten in Honkog sieht man 5 Punkte. Diese 5 Punkte verbreiten sich plötzlich immer weiter, mittlerweile ist ganz Asien betroffen. Auch Nordamerika hats erwischt, die Punkt-Welle schwappt über die gesamte Erde und erfasst sogar die Meere. Und dann ist die ganze Karte Rot.


----------



## aruba-x-x (8. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich sehe es schon vor mir, eine Weltkarte. Zuerst ein roter Punkt, irgendwo in Deutschland. Oben links eine Datums- und Uhrzeitanzeige, die Stundenzahl steigt halbsekündlich. Nach 5 Stunden sind es etwa 5 Punkte, nach einam Tag 20. Nach einer Woche ist fast ganz Deutschland und Schweiz vollgepunktet, hinten in Honkog sieht man 5 Punkte. Diese 5 Punkte verbreiten sich plötzlich immer weiter, mittlerweile ist ganz Asien betroffen. Auch Nordamerika hats erwischt, die Punkt-Welle schwappt über die gesamte Erde und erfasst sogar die Meere. Und dann ist die ganze Karte Rot.



Umblendung zu einer Karte des Sonnensystems. Die rote Erde fängt nun an sich zu verformen, sie wird ein bisschen länglich und an einem Ende dicker, am anderen etwas dünner. Aus dem Nordpol sprießen riesige grüne Blätter.

Nach einer Weile sieht die Erde dann so aus:


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

:suspekt:  
Welche Vision. Es wird wunderbar


----------



## zioProduct (8. Juni 2006)

Köstlich


----------



## helaukoenig (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, aber dann ist doch kein Platz mehr für das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Juni 2006)

Hach unsere Erde, ist sie nicht schön?!

 
Wie war der Spruch doch gleich?
Die Erde ist eine Scheibe und alles dreht sich um mich *lall*


----------



## zioProduct (9. Juni 2006)

Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie das ist, wenn die Erde wirklich Erdbeeren-Form hat, und sich dann rotieren will? Durch das Gestrüpp hat sie ja massig Bremskräfte, und ne schöne Rotation bekommt sie auch nicht hin... Da unsere Burg Uwenstein perfekt liegt, werden wir nichts von der "unkorrekten" Rotation bemerken, aber alle anderen Menschen auf der Erbeere werden zu Boden geschlagen und spühren die Macht Uwe's! Und dann wollen alle zu unserem Glauben kommen und der Paps küsst mir die Hand, damit ich ihn in unsere Bibliothek lasse


----------



## aruba-x-x (9. Juni 2006)

Naja, da sich die Erde im luftleeren Raum bewegt, bremst da überhaupt nichts.
Mit dem Rest könntest du aber Recht haben


----------



## Azi (9. Juni 2006)

LOL!
Ich war heute auf der MacExpo 2006, und ratet mal, was es auf dem Microsoft-Stand umsonst für Besucher gab: ERDBEEREN! ^^ ^^ ^^
Wir können Microsoft nun als Uwifiziert bezeichnen!  
Aber bei Microsoft war es ja eh nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie konvertieren, sie haben ja eine recht große Ähnlichkeit mit IHM ^^.


----------



## aruba-x-x (9. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL!
> Ich war heute auf der MacExpo 2006, und ratet mal, was es auf dem Microsoft-Stand umsonst für Besucher gab: ERDBEEREN! ^^ ^^ ^^



Was gabs dann wohl erst am AOL-Stand? ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juni 2006)

Na das find ich ja mal cool

Ich möchte hiermit Microsoft als Ehrenmitgleid im Sven Uwe Fan-Club vorschlagen.


----------



## zioProduct (15. Juni 2006)

*tap**tap*tap**tap**quieeeeeetsch**grosseskerkertoröffne**hust**hust*
Wo ist eigentlich unsere Putze hin? Ich vergamle bald in meiner Bibliothek, erstens vieeeeeel zu vieeeeel Staub und zweitens fehlt mir mein Partner für die Bücher von Regal 66... Frauenbeauftragter, bring mir meine 90-60-90 putze wieder!


----------



## Aiju (19. Juni 2006)

Einmal Wikipedia Benutzer Silberchen erdbeeren.
Er hat meinen Beitrag über IHN gelöscht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Silberchen
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Spezial:Log&type=delete&user=&page=Sven+Uwe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Versteh ich garnicht. Silberchen ist doch gegen den *Uwismus*, welches mit unserer Religion, dem *Uwinismus* doch garnichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Also versteh ich auch nicht. Wir sollten uns bei Wikipedia.org über die Ignoranz ihrer Mods beschweren.

Obwohl halt:
Silberchens Einstellung passt doch eigentlich perfekt zum Uwinismus


----------



## NomadSoul (19. Juni 2006)

Ich vermute er weiss noch nichts von seinem Uwinistischem Kern.
Sollten ihn mal aufklären.
Wo ist der große Inquistor


----------



## Aiju (19. Juni 2006)

Wer ist überhaupt Inquisitor?
Darf ich es sein?
Die Folter: Mit einem Zuse Z1  (1 Hz) die Mars (rot => Erdbeere) Umlaufbahn berechnen 
EDIT: Burg Uwestein und der Uwismus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

der_Jan ist unser grosser Inquisitor, und auch der nette Schatzmeister von nebenan.

Weiterhin schlage ich vor aruba-x-x zum Sterngucker zu ernennen, denn er war es der entdeckt hat, dass die Erde erdbeerfoermig ist.


----------



## Azi (20. Juni 2006)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Folter: Mit einem Zuse Z1  (1 Hz) die Mars (rot => Erdbeere) Umlaufbahn berechnen


Einfach nur "Z1", ohne Zuse (durfte letzte Woche ein Referat dueber halten^^). Wog brigens 500 KG und wurde im Wohnzimmer seiner Eltern gebaut. 20.000 Einzelteile, von Eltern und Freunden finanziert. Der erste auch *funktionierende* programmierbare und im binaersystem rchnende Computer war aber die Z3 (soweit ich mich erinnere hat die 100.000 RM gekostet, dabei bin ich mir aber net so sicher...). uebrigens hat unser Herr Zuse schoene Bilder gemalt 

Oh, es gibt gemballa, der/die tut viel fuer http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/, sollen wir den Aufnehmen?


			
				Liste der Mitglieder bei http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Liste_der_Mitglieder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...)
> Und bitte wer ist:
> * gemballa


Ich bin dafuer, er ist einer der fleissgsten Schreiber!

P.S.: Muss gleich mal Tastaturlayout aendern...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Aber gembala ist niemand hier aus dem Forum?
Oder jemand der/die/das unerkannt bleiben moechte und niemand der/die/das bereits unter anderem Namen in der Liste steht?


----------



## zioProduct (20. Juni 2006)

Selbst die Wesen, welche übersinnlichem Ursprung weilen, wenden sich zum Uwinismus Heil UWE! Seine Macht betört alle!!


----------



## NomadSoul (20. Juni 2006)

Heidnischer Kult mitten im Tempel.

Tempelwächter wie konntet ihr eine solche schandtat nur zulassen
Uwismus-Portal <-- Wir sind Uwinisten und keine Uwisten!
selbiges auch Heiden alles Heiden 
*sichgrumelndinseinenSaatkellerzurückzieht*


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

Huch, da ist wohl mein zweites ich durchgekommen :-( 
Also gemballa = niggo 
Welch Ignoranz von mir den falschen Namen zu nutzen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Na dann brauchen wir gemballa ja nicht seperat in der Liste aufzufuehren.


----------



## Aiju (20. Juni 2006)

Uups.
Ich glaub ich hab die Religion verwechselt: 
Die Seite heißt bei mir: "Hauptseite - Uwismus"
Die Url ist http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Hauptseite
?


----------



## Azi (20. Juni 2006)

Nur weil ihr alle Uwinisten seid, müsst ihr doch das "ni" nicht ignorieren... Ich jedenfalls lese "Uwinismus"...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Bruederinnen und Brueder, hoeret Eures Vorsitzendes (also meine) Worte: ER ist unter uns! Ja, ER hat sich herabgelassen SEINE treuen Anhaenger wieder einmal mit SEINER unvergleichlichen Anwesenheit zu erleuchten!


----------



## aruba-x-x (25. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiterhin schlage ich vor aruba-x-x zum Sterngucker zu ernennen, denn er war es der entdeckt hat, dass die Erde erdbeerfoermig ist.



Dieses würdevolle Amt nehme ich gerne an! Du müsstest mir dann nur noch das FKK-Fernrohr leihen (nur Abends, da siehst du ja eh nichts mehr).
Zum Dank werde ich ein schwarzes Loch nach dir benennen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2006)

Fuer den Anfang kannst Du das FKK-Fernrohr haben, aber ich denke, dass wir beim Raumausstatter eine uwinistische Sternwarte beantragen sollten damit Du Deinem neuen Amt bestmoeglich nachkommen kannst.


----------



## C4D_Joe (26. Juni 2006)

Bitte sehr!
Zwar architektonisch etwas zweifelhaft, aber das passt ja voll und ganz zum großen Ignorator.

@Aruba-x-x: Um schwarze Löcher aufzuspüren benutze bitte das nette Radioteleskop über der etwas unscheinbar geratenen Tür.

Ach ja, ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Die Sternwarte ist von innen schön hell, damit eventuell darin gelagerte Erdbeeren nicht so schnell verderben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2006)

Dir sei gedankt Bruder C4D_Joe, faehigster aller Raumausstatter.


----------



## aruba-x-x (26. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank auch von mir!
Und es ist sogar schon auf den FKK-Strand gerichtet, wie schön.


----------



## Azi (27. Juni 2006)

Wir brauchen nun noch eine Leinwand für den Vositzenden, das Fernrohr des Vorsitzenden projiziert nähmlich ein Bild auf diese Leinwand, damit er ein besseres "Panorama-Feeling" bekommt. Und die Sternwarte schaut ja nach oben, und da sie ja dennoch den Strand beobachten kann, muss die Leinwand existieren (auf welche die Sternwarte dann gerichtet ist). Tjaha.

Azi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2006)

Mal wieder ein Original Sven Uwe: Programm fuer ALLE programmieren


----------



## Sven Uwe (8. Juli 2006)

Ich möchte gerne ein Programm haben mit dem ich einfachso ins Internet gehen kann.


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Juli 2006)

Ich werd nicht mehr, ER hat unsere Burg betreten.
Schnell holt erdbeeren



			
				Sven Uwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne ein Programm haben mit dem ich einfachso ins Internet gehen kann.


SOlche Programme gibt's doch schon:

MS Internet Explorer
Firefox
Opera
.......
WArum nicht einfach die nutzen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

ER weilt wieder unter uns -> Tool gesucht


----------



## MArc (16. April 2007)

Hi!

ICH, als Mitglied NR.11 des Clubs, habe die Ehre mich als Erster zu verbeugen.

*verbeug, verbeug, verbeug*
Willkommen zurück, Meister!

MArc


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. April 2007)

Au man siehts hier aus

Hier muss dringend erstmal staub gewischt werden! Wer hilft mir? Der Posten müsste glaub ich noch besetzt werden, oder? Freiwillige vor!

Und wo ist eigentlich der Erdbeerpflanzer? Wird Zeit, dass es frische Erdbeeren gibt! Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf die ausm Supermarkt


----------



## tobee (16. April 2007)

Damit hätte man nicht gerechnet. Ich habe leider die erste "Burg-Besetzung" nicht miterlebt. Könnte man noch in der Burg dienen?


----------



## Leola13 (17. April 2007)

Hai,



tobee hat gesagt.:


> Damit hätte man nicht gerechnet. Ich habe leider die erste "Burg-Besetzung" nicht miterlebt. Könnte man noch in der Burg dienen?



Diener werden immer gesucht und IHM zu dienen ist eine grosse Ehre.
Für die Einteilung der Arbeiten hatten wir mal einen Beauftragten.
Ich finde aber die Aufstellung nicht mehr.  :-( 

@Dennis : Grosser Vorsitzender, bitte walte deines Amtes.

 
Du liest die falschen Bücher (Signatur)
 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## frankfurter (3. Januar 2010)

Ich berete mal die Burg


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2010)

Allmählich mauserst du dich hier zu Sven Uwe ;-)

Und unterlasse bitte solche Crosspostings (Netiquette #12), denn deine Anfrage bzgl. des gewünschten Tools im Jobforum sollte reichen.

mfg Maik


----------



## frankfurter (3. Januar 2010)

Bei den Stellenangeboten das hat mir zu lange gedauert


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2010)

Ach, und du glaubst wirklich, dass du mit dieser Anfrage hier (im Fun-Forum) schneller bedient wirst? :suspekt:

Aber dies ist auch kein Grund, eine schon gestellte Frage, in einem anderen Forenbereich erneut aufzutischen. Da mußt du dich dann halt in Geduld üben. Zumal heute Sonntag ist, an dem viele Benutzer ihre freie Zeit woanders verbringen.

Die Burg Uwenstein wird von mir hier nun geschlossen.

mfg Maik


----------

